# adding thermostate to circulating pump



## brian (1 Nov 2011)

Hi,

I have a circulating pump that is attached to a back boilder in my fireplace.
I would like to add a thermostat so I do not manually have to turn on/off the pump i.e it senses when the water is getting warm when I light the fire and automatically switches on/off the pump.
Its a standard grundfos domestic pump.

What is the easiest/cheapest way to do this?

thanks in advance,

Brian


----------



## Shane007 (1 Nov 2011)

Buy a pipe thermostat from any plumbing suppliers, check with continuity meter and wire to circulating pump. Make sure you fit the pipe stat on the flow pipe from the back boiler as close to the back boiler as possible.


----------



## brian (2 Nov 2011)

Hi,

thanks for replying Shane.
I will look into the option of getting a pipe thermostat,

Brian


----------



## DavyJones (4 Nov 2011)

Pipe stat is the way to go, just break the cable supplying pump and run it thorough stat. Stat should cost no more then €15.


----------

